

Octopus that mimics other animals for defence (youtube) - jgamman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygh1-ul6E94&feature=player_embedded

======
tree_of_item
I've read a lot of articles that have given me the impression that octopi are
really intelligent, and could be our replacements in the far future.

The sci-fi fan in me is hoping that there's a race of superintelligent octopi
deep within the ocean that we just haven't found yet.

~~~
bloomshed
It would be hard to fight a creature with 8 arms and no bones. They would grab
all of our extremities and still have four arms left to beat us up.

To quote the esteemed Thomas Callahan the Third: "Run for your lives!!! Your
weapons are useless against them!!!"

------
bloomshed
I've never met one, but I think octopi are the coolest.

